# Here is an updated list of unreleased Canon gear from certification agencies



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2019)

> Here’s an updated list of unreleased cameras and lenses from Canon that have appeared for certification from government agencies.
> *DS126801* (EOS 90D?)
> 
> Digital camera
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## unfocused (Aug 3, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


LP-E6N battery...it won't be long now. I counting on the 90D revealing a lot about Canon's plans and direction for the next year.


----------



## Woody (Aug 3, 2019)

LP-E17: both EOS M5 and M6 use this battery
LP-E12: used in EOS M50 and M100. What can PC2367 be?


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 3, 2019)

Woody said:


> LP-E17: both EOS M5 and M6 use this battery
> LP-E12: used in EOS M50 and M100. What can PC2367 be?



Maybe PC2367 will be a M50 mark ii or a similar camera profiting from a newer sensor which allows 4k without crop. While this is maybe not essential for most of the users I think it would be a good feature for the marketing.

A waste product of 4k readout is always a faster FullHD / HD readout I like to use in certain situations: slow motion for physics lessons. Maybe a M50 mark ii (or two) would be interesting - and selling my M50.


----------



## canonical (Aug 3, 2019)

90D - or M5 II 
M6 II
M50 II or M100 II - rather disappointing if Canon would indeed re-use ye olde, weak LP-E12 battery again. LP-E17 should really be minimum standard in any EOS M camera by now - even at the very entry level.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 3, 2019)

canonical said:


> 90D - or M5 II
> M6 II
> M50 II or M100 II - rather disappointing if Canon would indeed re-use ye olde, weak LP-E12 battery again. LP-E17 should really be minimum standard in any EOS M camera by now - even at the very entry level.



Agree. Especially because the LP-E17 is quite small anyway. Is it worth having 2 separate battery types for 2mm difference in size? 
M100 replacement is a good chance because it's 2 years old and ive seen in many places not in stock or on clearance


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 3, 2019)

Wondering what those lenses are going to be. Will 90D get a new lens or will it be 18-135mm USM.


----------



## Reflex (Aug 3, 2019)

Nothing new under the sun, these specs leaked a year ago under the *K437* denomination.
By the way, anyone knows what happenned to the *K436* model that leaked at the same time, one year ago ? Is it out now ?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 3, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Wondering what those lenses are going to be. Will 90D get a new lens or will it be 18-135mm USM.



Hopefully some exciting M lenses. More likely new "slightly smaller" kit lenses


----------



## Tom W (Aug 3, 2019)

I might as well throw my WAG out there.
M5-II
M6-II 
Minor revision to M-100

Lenses - 
Smaller kit lens
Super-zoom, say 18-200 or something like that
Maybe an f/4 zoom, 16-55 or something of that nature.

Ok, those last 2 put the W in WAG.


----------



## canonical (Aug 3, 2019)

Tom W said:


> Minor revision to M-100



yep. now available in pink with unicorn tattoo. same innards, including *L*ow *P*ower-E12 battery.


----------



## amorse (Aug 3, 2019)

Honestly, I can't see them using new batteries on mirrorless bodies any time soon. I think Canon is expecting most people to be coming from other camera bodies and potentially already having those batteries. Maybe updates to the batteries to give them a bit more power, as they did with the LP-E6N, but probably not a full new battery until the camera it's going into is the main, high end camera body the buyer will be using. I'm thinking a 5D or 1D equivalent buddy could justify that, but maybe not a lot below those models at first. Once one body moves over, I'd bet the other models will follow. 

Also, battery life is really dependent on battery size and power drain. Increasing power efficiency in new bodies could offset the need for a bigger battery.


----------



## canonical (Aug 3, 2019)

it is not about a new battery size, type or form factor here. Both LP-E12 and LP-E17 have been around for a while. but i would expect Canon to standardize their upcoming new EOS M cameras on the newer, higher charge and only slightly thicker (1mm) LP-E17 type.

and if Canon wants to market differentiate on battery type, then an EOS M5 successor would greatly profit from using well-established, decent charge LP-E6N type in a slightly beefier grip.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 3, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Hopefully some exciting M lenses. More likely new "slightly smaller" kit lenses


Or few pancake/prime lenses for M mount.


----------



## jvillain (Aug 3, 2019)

I find I'm more interested in what isn't listed than what is.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2019)

canonical said:


> yep. now available in pink with unicorn tattoo. same innards, including *L*ow *P*ower-E12 battery.


Careful, bits of your old AvTvM/fullstop/mirage/etc. are showing through your latest persona.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 3, 2019)

I am getting tired of primes. Let us get some good zoom lenses. 8-24mm M series. 18-200mm M series. 100-350mm M series. 12-24mm RF series. 150-600mm RF series


----------



## slclick (Aug 3, 2019)

Why different BT if the M5 and M6 are sharing the same guts?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 3, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Or few pancake/prime lenses for M mount.



Few? The most we can expect from Canon is 1 M lens per year. Would be happy with a prime of high quality like the 32mm or a better zoom, like Fuji's 16-80.


----------



## navastronia (Aug 3, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Few? The most we can expect from Canon is 1 M lens per year. Would be happy with a prime of high quality like the 32mm or a better zoom, like Fuji's 16-80.


Remains to be seen how well their 16-80/4 performs. Hoping it’s quite good - what a useful range and speed on APS-C!


----------



## AprilForever (Aug 3, 2019)

I just wish it would be a 7d Mk iii...


----------



## slclick (Aug 3, 2019)

AprilForever said:


> I just wish it would be a 7d Mk iii...


You're just asking for an onslaught of people telling you to accept the fate.


----------



## slclick (Aug 4, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Remains to be seen how well their 16-80/4 performs. Hoping it’s quite good - what a useful range and speed on APS-C!


Makes me wonder about Tamron's 35-150 2.8-4 lens for full frame. What some think as a weird focal length, I think as brilliant. I was never happy with the 24-70/105 or a 70-200 so maybe....


----------



## hamish (Aug 4, 2019)

Don't forget that the 200D, and I assume many of the "Rebel" and xxxD DSLRs, run the LP-E17 battery. The M5 II would be a good upgrade from that range, especially if a) it uses the same battery, and b) they discount (or include) the EF-M->EF adapter. As someone with a 200D and who finds the 9 point optical AF system really limiting, I'll be strongly looking at the M5 II as a "body only" upgrade.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 4, 2019)

Keep the same batteries, but allow for USB to charging direct to the camera. That would be so 2014ish.


----------



## hachu21 (Aug 4, 2019)

eosuser1234 said:


> Keep the same batteries, but allow for USB to charging direct to the camera. That would be so 2014ish.


They will. The 2 latest g series have an usb-c port that allow usb charging during use.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> They will. The 2 latest g series have an usb-c port that allow usb charging during use.


Charging _during_ use? In effect, external power for the camera? That would be useful for some shooting time lapse / astro. No Canon ILCs currently offer that (the R/RP allow USB charging of the internal battery, but camera functions are disabled during charging).


----------



## canonical (Aug 4, 2019)

for many Canon battery types/cameras there are "battery dummies" available to hook them up with uninterrupted external power for any length of time.

but ofc power over USB-C would be highly preferable - for continuous operation and battery charging at the same time. Canon would not even have to be innovative, as it is invented already.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 4, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> They will. The 2 latest g series have an usb-c port that allow usb charging during use.


Unfortunately doesn't work with underwater housings


----------



## slclick (Aug 4, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Unfortunately doesn't work with underwater housings


Well that's it, let the underwater Sony exodus begin!


----------



## N-VB (Aug 4, 2019)

Meanwhile, i'm waiting for any news about that “first of its kind macro lens” and the 135 1.8, https://www.canonrumors.com/three-new-rf-prime-lenses-coming-in-early-2020-cr2/


----------



## hachu21 (Aug 4, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Charging _during_ use? In effect, external power for the camera? That would be useful for some shooting time lapse / astro. No Canon ILCs currently offer that (the R/RP allow USB charging of the internal battery, but camera functions are disabled during charging).


Information from the 5th slide from DPR
This is a new possibility coming from the new usb-c implementation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> Information from the 5th slide from DPR
> This is a new possibility coming from the new usb-c implementation.


Great – thanks!


----------



## caffetin (Aug 8, 2019)

what do You think,m6 II or m5 II,would be good for macro photography?


----------



## Kit. (Aug 8, 2019)

caffetin said:


> what do You think,m6 II or m5 II,would be good for macro photography?


I see no reason why they might be bad for macro photography. Any particular concerns?


----------



## caffetin (Aug 8, 2019)

Kit. said:


> I see no reason why they might be bad for macro photography. Any particular concerns?


well,i found it somehow pleasered.32,5 mp,but after using dslr`s just feeling me unsure to make the change.only question is would I can mount the ef lenses(prob will be some adapter)


----------

